# Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?



## BlackForestEsox (16. Dezember 2012)

Guten Abend Liebe Angler Gemeinde von Nah und Fern,

ich bin heute auf ein Interessantes Video gestoßen und als Leidenschaftlicher Angler, war ich sehr Erschrocken und Entsetzt was meine Augen da wirklich sahen und meine Ohren hörten....

In diesem Video (30 minuten länge) wird uns ausdrücklich erklärt und auch gezeigt, was die Erneuerbare Energie wirklich mit unserem Ökologischem Gleichgewicht am und vor allem im Gewässer verursacht.

Ich bin kein Mensch der vielen Worte, aber dieses Video Spricht Bände und daher möchte Ich Euch dran Teil haben lassen und hoffe auf Eure Anteilnahme. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElW2QF92t8I&sns=fb


[youtube1]ElW2QF92t8I[/youtube1]

Beste Grüße und Petri 

Domi


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sind unsere Flüsse noch zu Retten?*

hättest du auch einen Link zu dem Film?
Werde dich sehr gern unterstützen.


----------



## BlackForestEsox (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Der Link müsste nun angezeigt werden?

Beste Grüße


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Oh schon erledigt
|supergri


----------



## redlem (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Also meine Anteilnahme hast Du und die Flüsse natürlich auch...


:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

und das eEgG fördert jetzt  auch noch Kleinstkraftwerke eine totaler Wahnsinn!


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Ich habe die Off-Topic Beiträge entfernt und bitte euch beim Thema zu bleiben.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Nur mal auf den Punkt gebracht, ohne Fische brauchen wir keinen Verband.
Ob wir nun mit 1  oder 2  Verbänden uns für die Angelfischerei einsetzen spielt dann auch keine Rolle.
Wie schon öfter mal angesprochen ist es nicht nur ökologisch sondern auch ökonomisch ein Wahnsinn auf der eine Seite nach der WRRL Flüsse und Bäche zu renaturieren und dann ein ein paar Meter weiter ein mit dem eEgG  geförderte Wasserkraftwerke zu fördern die dann, wie in dem Beitrag am Anfang gezeigt, nicht wirklich umweltfreundlich sind.
Kann doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen sein?


----------



## anbeisser (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Moin.

DANKE für den Beitrag !
Besonders das mit den Aalen hat mich tief betroffen gemacht.....
GOTTSEIDANK hat man zu DDR Zeiten keine Kleinkraftwerke und nach der Wende auch kaum Kleine gebaut.
Aber gut das die Wende gekommen ist.Sonst hätte ich heute aus der Elbe keinen Fisch essen und die einmalig schöne Natur geniessen können.

MfG aus Nord Sa.-Anhalt
A


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Bei uns soll jetzt, an einem kleinen Flüsschen auch so ein Kleinkraftwerk gebaut werden.#d

Gibt leider kaum noch eine Chance, es zu verhindern, obwohl es, außer dem Betreiber, keiner haben will.

Und natürlich unsere Regierung.
Die Energiewende ist beschlossen undd wird durchgesetzt.
Eigentlich ja eine tolle Sache, aber leider nicht so einfach umzusetzten.

Drum wird halt alles gefördert, was sich "grün" anhört, ohne die Folgen zu berücksichtigen.
Beim Biogas und E10 haben wir das gleiche.

Ökologischer Wahnsinn, aber Bio...
Drum wird´s gefördert.#d

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

sehr bedrückend...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Wo bleibt eine Petition zu dem Thema???

*Wasserkraft - Nein danke !!!*

Da ist Windkraft doch ökologisch viel unbedenklicher.
Die Vögel können rumfliegen(und werden es lernen!) aber die Fische leider nicht rumlaufen.


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo bleibt eine Petition zu dem Thema???
> 
> *Wasserkraft - Nein danke !!!*
> 
> ...



Aber man sieht es nicht! Welchen Nichtangler stört ein Toter Fisch ?
Nur der Gedanke an die Gefahr für einen Vogel,lässt viele gegen Windkraft sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Zeit für Aufklärungsarbeit.

Eine Petition wäre ein Anfang und würde von mehr Leuten, als nur Anglern, wahrgenommen!
|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Unser Superverband VDSF hat auf seine Homepage undter Naturschutz etliches darüber stehen und protestiert, nur wo schreiben sie nicht.
vg rainer


----------



## Willi90 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Traurig... einfach nur traurig...

Natürlich: Die Naturbewusten Grünen sind wieder am Werk.


----------



## Wegberger (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Hallo,

ich denke "Wasserkraft - Nein Danke" ist meiner Meinung zu kurz gedacht!

"Wasserkraft - aber nicht so!" sollte es besser heißen - denn niemand kann doch so blauäugig sein, dass man diesen Industriezweig in die Knie zwingen kann - aber beinflussen - denke ich schon.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Man muss immer 200% fordern um 100 zu bekommen!

Man kann aber auch noch mehr erreichen wenn man die Mehrheit überzeugt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> "Wasserkraft - aber nicht so!"



Ja wie stellst du dir das denn überhaupt vor?


----------



## Slick (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Schon richtig Schade um die Tiere.Mir war nicht bewusst was so ein Wasserkraftwerk anrichtet.


Geld regiert die Welt, da kann man protestieren wie man will.

Es müsste schon jemand Amok laufen in einem dieser Wasserkraftwerke damit sich was tut.


Grüße


----------



## Wegberger (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Hallo,



> Ja wie stellst du dir das denn überhaupt vor?


Bin ich Ingenieur ? Ich denke das es machbar sein müsste, die ökonomische und ökologische Komponente gerecht zu werden-


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Wie, du hast keine Idee aber sagst "nicht so"?|kopfkrat


----------



## Slick (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Geht alles auf den Wirkungsgrad und das Resultat ist weniger Einnahmen.


----------



## Wegberger (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Hallo,



> Wie, du hast keine Idee aber sagst "nicht so"?|kopfkrat



Immerhin besser als die Ganzen, die sagen -> Nicht so ! und Ideen vorgauckeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Immerhin besser als die Ganzen, die sagen -> Nicht so ! und Ideen vorgauckeln.



Hä?
Keine Idee ist besser??
Legen wir Ahnungslosen also die Hände in den Schoß und warten auf den Weihnachtsmann.
:q

Genau deswegen können die Geldgierigen doch machen was sie wollen!


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Unser Superverband VDSF hat auf seine Homepage undter Naturschutz etliches darüber stehen und protestiert, nur wo schreiben sie nicht.
> vg rainer



Falsch!!!
die hatten eine Kampanie gegen Wasserkraft, die aber schnell zurückgezogen wurde, nachdem es Anschläge militanter Gruppen gegen Wasserkraftwerke gab, die es mit dem VDFS -Flyer begründeten.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Ich habe von diesem Thema offengesagt zu wenig Ahnung um das zu genau zu beurteilen. 

Was sagen denn die Energieversorger dazu? 

In den Werbespots beantworten sie ja nur zu gerne die Fragen der Menschen... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX571CBkBF0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siVnrrOFTwQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMCoPFbRmLY


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich habe von diesem Thema offengesagt zu wenig Ahnung um das zu genau zu beurteilen.



Ganz offen gesagt, glaube ich auch nicht dass das nötig ist.
Verstand reicht!

Fakt - Wasserkraft zerstört Ökosysteme und vernichtet bestimmte Arten.

Das reicht um zu wissen, dass das falsch ist. Man muss also Alternativen finden und die gibt es schon. Also fällt die Suche nicht schwer.

Finanzielle Interessen dürfen uns Menschen nicht wichtiger sein als als die Zukunft der Natur und der Menschen selbst.
Unser Fortkommen ist auch abhängig von einer intakten Umwelt.
Es gibt Leute, die würden den ganzen Planeten verkaufen weil sie nur bis an ihr eigenes Lebensende denken.
#q


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Ja, natürlich. Querverbauungen unserer Flüsse sind in jeglicher Art schlecht für das Leben unter Wasser. 

Aber lediglich "dagegen" zu sein hilft ja nun erstmal so gut wie gar nix. 

Der Ansatz die Menschheit zu missionieren, ist löblich, aber nicht umzusetzen.

Also muss man Alternativen anbieten, und dafür ist ein entsprechendes Wissen schon irgendwie Voraussetzung, denke ich.

z.B. Wird im Film gesagt, dass es 7300 Kleinanlagen in Deutschland gibt und 400 "große". Die kleinen Anlagen erwirtschaften nur 10%. Es sind aber genau so Querverbauungen wie die großen Anlagen, die halt noch dazu unwirtschaftlich sind. Das ist z.B. ein Ansatzpunkt!

oder
Dass es z.B. eine Alternative wäre, die Wehrtore zu öffnen, während der Blankaalwanderung - da der Aal dann nicht durch die Turbine geht, weil er immer die "stärkste" Strömung wählt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ganz offen gesagt, glaube ich auch nicht dass das nötig ist.
> Verstand reicht!
> 
> Fakt - Wasserkraft zerstört Ökosysteme und vernichtet bestimmte Arten.


 
Das größte Missverständnis ist die Deutung Regenerativer Energieerzeugung als umweltfreudlich. Darum geht es erst mal gar nicht, sondern um die langfristige Sicherung der Energieversorgung über die Verfügbarkeit fossiler Primärenergieträger hinaus.

Es gibt keine umweltfreundliche Stromerzeugung:
Photovoltaik: hochgiftiger Sondermüll
Windkraft: schreddert in signifikantem Umfang Vögel, verbaut Landschaft
Wasserkraft: Verbaut die Flussläufe

Kohle, Kernkraft, Gas, Öl: Klimawandel, Landschaftzerstörung etc.

Es kann also nur darum gehen, die Umweltschädigung zu begrenzen. Bzgl. Wasserkraft heißt das: Vollständige Querverbauung vermeiden, Fischtreppen verpflichtend vorschreiben, Turbineneingänge absichern.
Wenn die Betreiber dann aus ökonomischen Gründen keine Anlagen mehr bauen wollen, der Staat dies aber möchte, muss halt subventioniert werden.

Ich hab's schon mal geschrieben: Strom kommt nicht aus der Steckdose, sondern vom Kraftwerk. Und jetzt nicht mit Slogans wie Dezentralisierung der Stromerzeugung kommen. Damit kann man (im besten Fall) ein paar Kleinstädte versorgen, aber keine Industriestandorte.

Ich habe Energieerzeugung studiert und glaube, mich da etwas auszukennen.


----------



## rxstx rxt (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo bleibt eine Petition zu dem Thema???
> 
> *Wasserkraft - Nein danke !!!*
> 
> ...



https://www.openpetition.de/

Hier, wenn Du das möchtest.


----------



## rxstx rxt (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...-neuen-wasserkraftanlagen-in-fliessgewaessern

So sah dass vor Jahresfrist aus. Beteiligung eher mau.


----------



## Allround-Angler (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hä?
> Keine Idee ist besser??
> Legen wir Ahnungslosen also die Hände in den Schoß und warten auf den Weihnachtsmann.
> :q
> ...




Es mangelt nicht an Ideen, sondern an einer Mehrheit, die diese Ideen anhören, verstehen und umsetzen will|rolleyes.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Umpf, sorry - aber das ist mir zu "billig" hier.


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Windkraft: schreddert in signifikantem Umfang Vögel,...


Ist nicht schlussendlich belegt und überall zutreffend. Genau genommen findet man erstaunlich wenig durch Windkraftanlagen geschädigte Vögel... 
Man muss die Dinger vielleicht nicht unbedingt in Zugvogelruten bauen... aber dass sie grundsätzlich Vögel schreddern ist schlicht nicht nachweisbar. Aber es gab auch schon eine Studie zur Schädigung von Flugsäugern (Fledermäuse) durch Windkraftanlagen... ist halt immer ne Lobby-Frage. Und die ist nunmal im Bereich der Ornithologie extrem stark (NABU, BUND, etc.).



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Windkraft: ..., verbaut Landschaft


Ist ein ethisches Problem, nicht aber ein ökologisches - fällt unter diesem Aspekt also raus.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es kann also nur darum gehen, die Umweltschädigung zu begrenzen. Bzgl. Wasserkraft heißt das: Vollständige Querverbauung vermeiden, Fischtreppen verpflichtend vorschreiben, Turbineneingänge absichern.


Fischtreppen helfen nur einem Teil der Population und auch nur beim Aufstieg. Effektive Abstiegsanlagen gibt es bis heute nicht!
Querverbauungen zerstören zudem die Fließgewässerdynamik in dessen Folge es auch zu Methanbildungen in den Stauhaltungen kommt - an Main, Necker, Mosel und Saar ist die Ökobilanz der Wasserkraftanlagen allein dadurch nachgewiesen negativ (Methan ist etwa 20-30 mal Klima-schädlicher als CO2)!
Wasserkraft nutzen: Ja, aber eben nicht durch Querverbauungen. Es gibt längst alternative Lösungsansätze, die aber nicht übers Prototypen-Dasein hinauskommen (auch wegen fehlender Förderung) - siehe z.B. KSB-Flussturbine.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und jetzt nicht mit Slogans wie Dezentralisierung der Stromerzeugung kommen. Damit kann man (im besten Fall) ein paar Kleinstädte versorgen, aber keine Industriestandorte.


Niemand will Stahlwerke mit Windrädern versorgen. Aber zentrale Lösungen bedeuten eben auch ein gigantisches Stromnetz (was noch nicht zur Verfügung steht). Investiert man stattdessen in dezentrale Lösungen (es gibt inzwischen 37 energie-autarke Kommunen in Deutschland/ Stand Sept. 2012), kann man sich den Netzausbau sowie die AKW´s und neuen Kohle-/ Gaskraftwerke schenken.
Der Mix aus diversen Energieformen wird es ermöglichen - allerdings lässt sich damit eben nicht mehr das große Geld verdienen... und NUR aus diesem Grund, wird das nicht umgesetzt.


RWE hat im Geschäftsjahr 2010 einen Netto-Gewinn von 5,66 Mrd EURO gemacht, davon alleine rund 60 Mio EURO mit den 23 Wasserkraftwerken der Moselstaustufen (die seit locker 30 jahren abgeschrieben sind und nur noch Geld ausspucken). Die haben natürlich KEIN Interesse an irgendwelchen regenerativen Alternativen, Dezentralisierung, etc. - es würde ihrer GewinnMAXIMIERUNG entgegen stehen.





Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Es mangelt nicht an Ideen, sondern an einer Mehrheit, die diese Ideen anhören, verstehen und umsetzen will|rolleyes.


So in der Art - bzw. einer Mehrheit, die auch in der Lage ist sich durchzusetzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

@Naturliebhaber

Alles richtig was du sagst aber diese Aussage muss ich kommentieren:



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Windkraft: schreddert in signifikantem Umfang Vögel, verbaut Landschaft



Da sieht man mal wieder, dass die Vogelschützer eine bessere Lobby als die Fischftreunde haben.

Selbstverständlich gäbe es in den ersten Jahren Vogelverluste zu beklagen. Nichtsdestotrotz werden die Vögel sich an Windkraftanlagen gewöhnen und drumherum fliegen.
Immerhin fliegen sie auch nicht gegen Bäume und Berge.
Alles eine Frage von wenigen Jahren Entwicklung(evolutionstechnisch gesehen ein Wimpernschlag).

Dies wird aber bewusst von den Vogelschützern negiert und auch falsch in die Öffentlichkeit getragen

Diese Wahl auszuweichen haben Fische nicht, da sie eben ihr Element nicht verlassen können.

Windkraft ist die umweltschonendste Lösung im Vergleich mit den anderen!

*Edit: @Foolish Farmer
Super Beitrag!!!*


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Niemand will Stahlwerke mit Windrädern versorgen. Aber zentrale Lösungen bedeuten eben auch ein gigantisches Stromnetz (was noch nicht zur Verfügung steht). Investiert man stattdessen in dezentrale Lösungen (es gibt inzwischen 37 energie-autarke Kommunen in Deutschland/ Stand Sept. 2012), kann man sich den Netzausbau sowie die AKW´s und neuen Kohle-/ Gaskraftwerke schenken.
> Der Mix aus diversen Energieformen wird es ermöglichen - allerdings lässt sich damit eben nicht mehr das große Geld verdienen... und NUR aus diesem Grund, wird das nicht umgesetzt.
> 
> 
> RWE hat im Geschäftsjahr 2010 einen Netto-Gewinn von 5,66 Mrd EURO gemacht, davon alleine rund 60 Mio EURO mit den 23 Wasserkraftwerken der Moselstaustufen (die seit locker 30 jahren abgeschrieben sind und nur noch Geld ausspucken). Die haben natürlich KEIN Interesse an irgendwelchen regenerativen Alternativen, Dezentralisierung, etc. - es würde ihrer GewinnMAXIMIERUNG entgegen stehen.


 
Ich will jetzt hier nicht den Thread zum EE-Thread umfungieren, aber nur soviel: Wasserkraft ist neben Biomasse die einzige Form der regenerativen Energieerzeugung, die nicht-stochastisch einspeist, wo man also nicht in das allerorts diskutierte Speicherproblem läuft. Genau deshalb animiert die Bundesregierung geradezu jeden Betreiber zum Ausbau und Erhalt der Wasserkraftwerke, um ihre mit der EU abgestimmten EE-Ziele zu erreichen.

Es ist für die Diskussion völlig uninteressant, wieviel Geld ein Betreiber mit seinen Anlagen verdient. Konzerne arbeiten konsequent gewinnorientiert, ob uns das passt oder nicht. Das zeigt sich aktuell recht eindrucksvoll an der Abschaltung nicht gewinnträchtiger Gaskraftwerke, die die Bundesregierung andererseits unbedingt zum Ausgleich stochastischer Einspeiser (Wind, Sonne) brauch. Die rutschen regelrecht auf Knien vor den Betreibern und betteln um Weiterbetrieb, weil sie eine Höllenangst vor einem Blackout haben.

Über die Geschichten vom Mix unterschiedlicher Energiequellen, durch die die existierenden Probleme gelöst und Kohlekraftwerke obsolete werden, schütteln die Experten einhellig den Kopf. Unser heutiges Versorgungsnetz ist dafür in keiner Weise ausgelegt, und auf welche Gegenliebe der massive Ausbau der Trassen bei der Bevölkerung stößt, lässt sich erahnen, mal ganz abgesehen von der Frage, wer den Spaß gezahlen wird (etwa wir?).

Das soll's hier aber zum Thema EE gewesen sein.


----------



## HD4ever (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

man was stimmt mich das traurig ....


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Es gibt *keine* Lösung, eine ungebremst immer weiter wachsende Menschheit mit Platz, Wasser, Nahrung und Energie zu versorgen, ohne über kurz oder lang alles zu zerstören.

Solange man das Wachstum der Menschheit nicht global stoppt, brauch man sich über Lösungen der Versorgungsprobleme keinen Kopf zu machen. Nur, wie man den Zusammenbruch ein wenig verzögern kann.


----------



## Bobster (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es gibt *keine* Lösung.....
> Solange man das Wachstum der Menschheit nicht global stoppt, brauch man sich über Lösungen der Versorgungsprobleme keinen Kopf zu machen. Nur, wie man den Zusammenbruch ein wenig verzögern kann.


 

Ich hoffe auf *Freitag, den 21. Dezember 2012* 
ansonsten sehe ich schwarz für die Menschheit
bei der es sich offensichtlich um eine Fehlentwicklung der Natur handelt...welche gewaltig aus dem Ruder läuft.


----------



## redlem (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Aber wenn wir hier weniger Kinder kriegen und die Verhütungshormone über die Kläranlagen und die schlecht fließenden Flüsse weitergeben, dann könnte das doch noch klappen mit dem Wachstumsstopp??
;+


----------



## Sir Pommes (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich gäbe es in den ersten Jahren Vogelverluste zu beklagen. Nichtsdestotrotz werden die Vögel sich an Windkraftanlagen gewöhnen und drumherum fliegen.
> Immerhin fliegen sie auch nicht gegen Bäume und Berge.
> Alles eine Frage von wenigen Jahren Entwicklung(evolutionstechnisch gesehen ein Wimpernschlag).



und wenn immer mehr Windräder gebaut werden (wie du es unter anderem verlangst) wohin sollen die Vögel dann noch ausweichen? Und ist dir bewusst, dass es auch unter Vögeln gefährdete Arten gibt die es zu schützen gilt? Du kannst doch nicht allen ernstes wollen, dass eine Tierart ausstirbt damit die andere überlebt. Wer sind wir denn, dass wir so etwas entscheiden? 

ich sehe die Notwendigkeit etwas zu ändern ebenfalls, aber so einfach wie du es dir gerne vorstellst ist es nicht. Windkraft alleine wird und darf das Problem nicht lösen


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Bobster schrieb:


> I..................
> bei der es sich offensichtlich um eine Fehlentwicklung der Natur handelt...welche gewaltig aus dem Ruder läuft.




Nö, ist vollkommen natürlich. Um das zu beobchten, musst Du nur ein großes Glas über eine Unkrautpflanze stülpen. Du wirst sehen, wie das Wachstum in dem guten und geschützten Klima explodiert. Solange, bis sie sich dann selbst erstickt.


----------



## redlem (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Save the planet kill yourself!












#a


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



redlem schrieb:


> Aber wenn wir hier weniger Kinder kriegen und die Verhütungshormone über die Kläranlagen und die schlecht fließenden Flüsse weitergeben, dann könnte das doch noch klappen mit dem Wachstumsstopp??
> ;+



Leider nur in eutschland-80 Mio weniger machen den Hasen auch nicht fett.


----------



## ulf (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Hallo

Die oben genannte Petition hat meiner Meinung nach wenig Erfolg, weil sie einfach nur dagegen ist. Es werde ja z.B. die GRAVITATIONS-WASSER-WIRBELKRAFTANLAGEN 
http://www.zotloeterer.com/ als recht "fischfreundlich" angepriesen. Wenn man sich das auf der Seite anschaut macht das schon einen recht guten Eindruck und wäre eine echte Alternative zu den Fisch-Schreddern.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Sir Pommes schrieb:


> und wenn immer mehr Windräder gebaut werden (wie du es unter anderem verlangst) wohin sollen die Vögel dann noch ausweichen? Und ist dir bewusst, dass es auch unter Vögeln gefährdete Arten gibt die es zu schützen gilt? Du kannst doch nicht allen ernstes wollen, dass eine Tierart ausstirbt damit die andere überlebt.



Keine wird aussterben!
Die Vögel sind lernfähig und gewöhnen sich an Hindernisse. Anfangs wird es sicher ein paar Opfer kosten aber daraus lernt der Rest.
Ein akzeptabler Preis für das Weiterbestehen mehrerer anderer Arten(Fische), die keine Ausweichmöglichkeiten haben.

Ich will auch nicht das Energieproblem mit Windrädern lösen, falls das so rüberkam.
Nur die durch Wasser erzeugte Energie dadurch ersetzen und dafür ist Platz genug.
Also nur Wind statt Wasser und nicht als Ersatz für alle anderen Stromerzeugungsarten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur die durch Wasser erzeugte Energie dadurch ersetzen und dafür ist Platz genug.
> Also nur Wind statt Wasser und nicht als Ersatz für alle anderen Stromerzeugungsarten.


 
Du machst da einen Denkfehler. Wasserkraftanlagen speisen kontinuierlich ein, Windkraftanlagen hingegen stochastisch, also zufäliig in Abhängigkeit vom Wind.
Damit sind Wasserkraftanlagen Teil der Anlagen zur sog. Grundlastsicherung. Keine Windkraftanlage kann eine Wasserkraftanlage ersetzen, solange der durch Windkraft erzeugte Strom nirgends für Zeiten ohne Windaufkommen zwischengespeichert werden kann. 

Und genau deshalb hat Wasserkraft so einen hohen Stellenwert im EE-Gesamtkonzept. Es ist im Gegensatz zu Wind ein verlässlicher Einspeiser. Ohne diese bricht das ganze, eh schon auf wackligen Füßen stehende EE-Konzept vollends zusammen.

http://www.erneuerbare-energien.de/erneuerbare_energien/wasser/kurzinfo/doc/4644.php


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du machst da einen Denkfehler. Wasserkraftanlagen speisen kontinuierlich ein,



solange genug Wasser da ist,aufgrund der veränderten Niederschlagsmengen gibt es deutlichere Schwankungen der produzierten Stromspitzen. Und bei wenig Durchfluss wird der gesamte Fluss durch die Turbine gejagt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb hat Wasserkraft so einen hohen Stellenwert im EE-Gesamtkonzept. Es ist im Gegensatz zu Wind ein verlässlicher Einspeiser. Ohne diese bricht das ganze, eh schon auf wackligen Füßen stehende EE-Konzept vollends zusammen.




Zwischenspeichern ist doch OK wenn man dafür Tierarten vorm Aussterben bewahren kann.

Das EE Konzept ist allein dem Zeitgeist geschuldet und Murks!

Wenn die Menschen sich weiter so unkontrolliert vermehren, sind irgendwann (in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft) die fossilen Brennstoffe verbraucht und dann sind die Wälder dran.
Die kann man nicht vollständig verbrennen und die erneuerbaren Energien können den Bedarf langfristig nicht decken.

Man muss also eines Tages sowieso zurück zur Kernkraft - ob man will oder nicht.
Also sollte m.M.n. die Forschung sich darauf verlagern, Atomenergie sicher zu machen.

Aber das führt zu weit OT......


----------



## rxstx rxt (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du machst da einen Denkfehler. Wasserkraftanlagen speisen kontinuierlich ein, Windkraftanlagen hingegen stochastisch, also zufäliig in Abhängigkeit vom Wind.
> Damit sind Wasserkraftanlagen Teil der Anlagen zur sog. Grundlastsicherung. Keine Windkraftanlage kann eine Wasserkraftanlage ersetzen, solange der durch Windkraft erzeugte Strom nirgends für Zeiten ohne Windaufkommen zwischengespeichert werden kann.
> 
> Und genau deshalb hat Wasserkraft so einen hohen Stellenwert im EE-Gesamtkonzept. Es ist im Gegensatz zu Wind ein verlässlicher Einspeiser. Ohne diese bricht das ganze, eh schon auf wackligen Füßen stehende EE-Konzept vollends zusammen.
> ...




 Kontinuität mag ja gegeben sein, aber bei 3,4%  Anteil an der Gesamtstrommenge wird die Bedeutung der Wasserkraft in Deutschland oft schwer übertrieben. Der Anteil ist beinahe vernachlässigenswert gering mit Blick auf eine stabile Grundlast. Die Bedeutung für einzelne Arten hingegen, zum Beispiel den Aal, ist tödlich hoch. 
Es gibt derzeit ein geringes öffentliches Bewusstsein für den Beipackzettel der Kraftwerke. Dies halte ich bei Menschen, welche dem Wasser wenig verbunden sind für normal - nicht zuletzt aufgrund der guten Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Energielobby. 
Verwunderlich wenig Resonanz zeigen ja offenbar selbst Angler, von denen hier so viele angemeldet sind, jedoch z.B. kaum jemand die Petition unterzeichnet hat, welche wenigsten ein Weg gewesen wäre, den Diskurs in den Bundestag und damit etwas mehr in die breitere Öffentlichkeit zu tragen.


----------



## zanderzone (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

http://www.planetopia.de/nc/magazin...enkraft-wasserkraftwerke-als-fischkiller.html

Hier noch mal ein ähnlicher Bericht über die Lahn!


----------



## Siever (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf *Freitag, den 21. Dezember 2012*
> ...



Ich auch, ich habe noch kein einziges Weihnachtsgeschenk... .

Mal im Ernst, das Video macht mich wahnsinnig und leider auch etwas ohnmächtig. Ich kenne mich in der Materie leider nicht aus und habe auch keine Verbesserungsvorschläge. Aber Publik machen sollte man so etwas doch schon, oder? Dann sollen sich die Menschen, die Ahnung davon haben, etwas einfallen lassen! Aber leider bevorzugt der Mensch immer nur die dicke Kohle. Koste es was es wolle... .
Da schimpfen alle über die Franzosen oder Japaner und vor der Haustür passieren Dinge, die keiner mitbekommt bzw. mitbekommen will. Erbärmlich!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zwischenspeichern ist doch OK wenn man dafür Tierarten vorm Aussterben bewahren kann.


 
Klar ist Zwischenspeichern ok. 

Und jetzt kommt die Preisfrage: Wie speichert man große Mengen Strom? |bigeyes

Pumpspeicherwerke sind in Deutschland weitestgehend ausgereizt.

Falls jemanden die Antwort auf die Preisfrage interessiert:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/EE-Gas

Die Umsetzung ist allerdings eine teure Angelegenheit. Vorteil: Mit Gas kann man auch Auto fahren und Flugzeug fliegen ...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Hätten wir heute alle Elektroautos, hätten wir keine Speicherprobleme...


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das größte Missverständnis ist die Deutung Regenerativer Energieerzeugung als umweltfreudlich. Darum geht es erst mal gar nicht, sondern um die langfristige Sicherung der Energieversorgung über die Verfügbarkeit fossiler Primärenergieträger hinaus.
> 
> Es gibt keine umweltfreundliche Stromerzeugung:
> Photovoltaik: hochgiftiger Sondermüll
> ...


Da gebe ich dir voll recht, super Beitrag!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Hätten wir heute alle Elektroautos, hätten wir keine Speicherprobleme...



Elektroautos für Alle, auch so 'ne schöne Illusion.
Es gibt weltweit nicht ansatzweise genug Lithium, um auch nur einen Bruchteil der benötigten Batterien zu bauen. Auch hier wollen wir von der Entsorgung gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Elektoautos die mit Akkus laufen etc sind wunschdenken....

Ich habe mich mit dem Thema mal aus reiner Neugier etwas länger befasst. Es scheitert momentan an Speichermaterial (Lithium etc.) und der Umsetzung. Was bringt es wenn man 700kg Akkus einbauen muss - damit man mal 100km auf E-Betrieb fahren kann?!

Da sind solche Konzepte die wie Brenstoffzelle (oder auch H-Zelle) schon praxisnähere Energiequellen... dummerweise benötigt man, obwohl der halbe Globus aus H2O besteht - mehr energie um Wasserstoff in großen Mengen zu produzieren, als das was an Energiewert H zurück kommt....


----------



## angler1996 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

http://www.auto-news.de/auto/news/anzeige_Die-Atom-Autos-kommen-Strahlende-Zukunft-ganz-nah_id_26722

daran geht kein Weg vorbei
Gruß A.


----------



## daci7 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Oder daran:
http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090328220247/fahrrad/images/f/f1/Fahrrad-zeichnung-rr-5.png
Aber erklär das mal 'nem typischen berliner Sturkopf 
Wir brauchen einfach mehr und bessere Werbekampagnen fürs Energiesparen - hier mal ein schönes Beispiel aus den USA, letztes Jhd.
http://nlcpr.com/images/hitler.jpg


----------



## angler1996 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Daci , ich hoffe mal, dass ich *auch *Recht behalte.
Sonst bekommt der begriff Jahresurlaub in Bezug auf Reisen ans Nordkap ne völlig neue Bedeutung


----------



## tincatinca (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Siever schrieb:


> Ich auch, ich habe noch kein einziges Weihnachtsgeschenk... .
> 
> Mal im Ernst, das Video macht mich wahnsinnig und leider auch etwas ohnmächtig. Ich kenne mich in der Materie leider nicht aus und habe auch keine Verbesserungsvorschläge. Aber Publik machen sollte man so etwas doch schon, oder?


 

Richtig!
Nur das Schlimme ist, dass nicht mal alle im VDSF (im Abspann) organisierten Vereine von dem Video etwas wussten. Soll heißen dass wir Angler (auch im Gegensatz zu anderen Organisationen) intern schlecht organisiert sind. Wenn nicht mal 5% der Angler das Video kennen, wer von den Nichtanglern sieht es dann überhaupt?
Hier wäre eine deutlich intensivere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wichtig!


----------



## redlem (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Ja da sollte unbedingt mal was getan werden!


|wavey:


----------



## yukonjack (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zwischenspeichern ist doch OK wenn man dafür Tierarten vorm Aussterben bewahren kann.
> 
> Das EE Konzept ist allein dem Zeitgeist geschuldet und Murks!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> ...Ich weis natürlich, es gibt keine 1000% Sicherheit, man kann aber die Möglichkeit eines atomaren Unfalls gegen Null fahren.



richtig: abschalten!


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Spätestens wenn jeder der hier anwesenden, sich gut überlegen muss, ob er die Schreibtischlampe ODER den PC für 60min anmachen kann - da er im Monat nicht mehr für Energie aufwenden kann, sprechen wir uns nochmal...

Wir deutschen Sparen uns schon kaputt ... wir verbrauchen immer weniger Strom, immer weniger Brennstoffe wie Öl, Gas, Kohle...reduzieren damit die Emissionen... und für was? Damit Russland, USA, Indien, China und co sich mit dem Entwurf des Kyotoprotokolls den Allerwertesten Abwischen..

Von mir aus sollen alle AKW abgeschaltet werden.. DANN aber auch Global....

Wir reissen alles ab und jede Nation ausser D baut fleissig neue AKWs und das teils in Grenznähe... macht beim GAU auch viel Sinn... gibt ja keinen Wind oder Outfall der zu uns kommen könnte....


----------



## Knispel (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wir reissen alles ab und jede Nation ausser D baut fleissig neue AKWs und das teils in Grenznähe... macht beim GAU auch viel Sinn... gibt ja keinen Wind oder Outfall der zu uns kommen könnte....


 
Aber denn werden die Leitungen nicht zu teuer ,wenn wir den Strom aus den grenznahen AKW´s der Umliegerländer zukaufen ....


----------



## Fischhobbit (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn jeder der hier anwesenden, sich gut überlegen muss, ob er die Schreibtischlampe ODER den PC für 60min anmachen kann - da er im Monat nicht mehr für Energie aufwenden kann, sprechen wir uns nochmal...
> 
> Wir deutschen Sparen uns schon kaputt ... wir verbrauchen immer weniger Strom, immer weniger Brennstoffe wie Öl, Gas, Kohle...reduzieren damit die Emissionen... und für was? Damit Russland, USA, Indien, China und co sich mit dem Entwurf des Kyotoprotokolls den Allerwertesten Abwischen..
> 
> ...




Jo, aber du weisst schon, was allein eine google anfrage an strom kostet? server die laufen müssen usw ... da kannst du für eine google anfrage eine 100 watt glühbirne mehr als ne std laufen lassen.
Für mich klingt das alles zusehr nach 21.12.12 und Weltuntergang.
Klar steht es schlimm, aber warum sollten sich Industrieländer auch an klimaprotokolle halten, wenn man doch für wenig geld emissionsguthaben kaufen kann? Aus 3te weltländern z.b. ohne grosse industrie!!
Die welt ist ein Irrenhaus und die Energieversorgung/Wasserversorgung eines Landes, gehört niemals in private hände!!!

Bsp. DB privatisierung http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT5kUsPl988

mfg

ingo


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Fischhobbit schrieb:


> Jo, aber du weisst schon, was allein eine google anfrage an strom kostet? server die laufen müssen usw ... da kannst du für eine google anfrage eine 100 watt glühbirne mehr als ne std laufen lassen.


 
Kleine Korrektur: Eine Suchanfrage bei Google verursacht Stromkosten von 3-4 Wh. 

Eine Energiesparlampe kannst Du damit aber schon eine Stunde am Laufen halten. 

Das ist übrigens nichts Besonderes. Server wie die von Google arbeiten mit sog. In-Memory-Datenbanken, halten also riesige Datenmengen im Hauptspeicher vor. Deshalb sind sie so schnell bei der Auswertung der Suchanfragen. Was man dafür benötigt liegt auf der Hand: Strom.

Interessant ist übrigens der Gesamtjahresstromverbrauch von Google. Das waren letztes Jahr knapp 2,3 Mrd. kWh. Ich vermute mal, damit käme eine Stadt wie Hamburg ein Jahr lang über die Runden. Und dabei sind die Rechner von Google äußerst stromsparend designed.

Der Treibstoff der virtuellen Welt ist Strom.


----------



## Tommes63 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> http://www.planetopia.de/nc/magazin...enkraft-wasserkraftwerke-als-fischkiller.html
> 
> Hier noch mal ein ähnlicher Bericht über die Lahn!


Schwund gibts immer und läst sich wohl nie vermeiden. Und das was hier im Filmbeitrag ab 3:50 gezeigt wird sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus. Fragt sich nur ob sich das durchsetzt, was das flächendeckend kostet und wie lange das dauert.


----------



## yukonjack (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Jose schrieb:


> richtig: abschalten!


 
würde ich sofort unterstützen wenn du eine bessere und *BEZAHLBARE* Lösung hast


----------



## Fischhobbit (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur: Eine Suchanfrage bei Google verursacht Stromkosten von 3-4 Wh.
> 
> Eine Energiesparlampe kannst Du damit aber schon eine Stunde am Laufen halten.
> 
> ...




Thx für die korrektur, hab ich wohl ein bissel übertrieben, aber nice das du so schnell geantwortet hast.
*bows*
Gut das es Menschen gibt die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen.


Zum Thema: Beruf mit zukunft? Flussrenaturierer ... gibt in ganz deutschland nur sehr wenig ausbildungsplätze, aber dein Job ist es, an Gräben, Bäche, Flusse, wieder den alten lauf herzustellen, ohne begradigungen und doppelte fliessgeschwindigkeit weil doppelter strom.
Ich halte Akws sicher nicht für der weissheit letzter schluss, aber atm gibt es keine billigere energie als AKW ... LEIDER.
Windkraft? allein in meinem landkeis sind letztes jahr etwa 36 gabelweihen in windrädern verendet. Mäuse vermehren sich, ernte is ******** bauern ärgern sich und spritzen pestizide.
offshor windkraft? alle flächen verkauft an eon und konsorten ... warum sollten die geld in offshore windparks stecken, wenn ihre akws noch laufen?
Wasserkraft? leider müll, weil du flutflächen brauchst, bei starkregen über 2 tage ... und die sind bewohnt. Was man/du dann an ökostrom produziert hast, landet als weit giftigerer abfall aus überfluteten ortschaften im wasser ... toll
 EIN TEUFELSKREIS

Meiner Meinung nach kann nur eine Staatliche energiewirtschaft erfolgreich sein ... wenn man mit strom geld verdienen kann, dann doch bitte unser land, und nich irgendein investor aus pukemuhu, der mit seinen lobbys, unseren politikern honig um den bart schmiert.

mfg 

Ingo


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> würde ich sofort unterstützen wenn du eine bessere und *BEZAHLBARE* Lösung hast



erstmal mag ich es nicht, angebrüllt zu werden, zweitens hängt "bezahlbar" vom portemonnaie ab, für die dicken ist egal welcher strompreis bezahhlbar - die risiken betreffen die eigentlich auch nicht - werden wohl die ersten sein (und letzten?), die katastrophengebiete verlassen.

mal abgesehen von der mär des billigen atomstroms - jede lösung ist besser als die, die im falle des versagens derart verheerende folgen hat.

sag ich mal, für dich: fukushima ist einfach unbezahlbar


----------



## Fischhobbit (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

mal abgesehen von der mär des billigen atomstroms - jede lösung ist besser als die, die im falle des versagens derart verheerende folgen hat.

sag ich mal, für dich: fukushima ist einfach unbezahlbar[/QUOTE]

Japan hat seine AKW auch aus Staatlicher Kontrolle gegeben, so wie wir unsere auch ... das war der fatale fehler ... wir sind das volk und haben ein recht zu wissen was in einem AKW vorgeht ... im vertuschten unfall wären der politiker und seine partei tot ... bei privatkonzernen wird der manager getauscht, die aufsicht geschmiert, das volk geblendet und alles geht weiter.

nenn eine alternative zur atomkraft, die mit den politischen mitteln in 10 jahren umzusetzen ist? Dein bsp japan ... warum hat die regierung in japan denn gewechselt? nach dem unfall hat die regierung in japan das akw fukushima verstaatlicht, hat einige versprechen gemacht und nix gehalten .... bei der wahl letzte woche sind sie dafür bestraft worden ... gute 80% der sitze verloren ... was wäre passiert, wenn das akw noch in privat wäre? managerwechsel, lächerliche strafe und ein dudu
Ich bin kein Atomkraft Fan !!!
mfg 

Ingo


----------



## Kotzi (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Erweiterung zum billigen Atomstrom, der ist auch nur so "billig" weil wir den finanzieren. Müssten die Betreiber alle Folge/Lager/Entsorgungskosten selber tragen wäre der auch nicht mehr so "billig".
Wenn dann mal son Ding hoch geht will ich den Betreiber sehen der allen betroffenen Menschen ( im ernstfall dann mal ein paar Milliönchen) angemessene Entschädigungen zahlt ( gesundheitliche Folgen/ Umzug wegen Kontaminierung/ Schädigung der Naturressourcen ( Fluss, Wald, Wiesen)). 
Und wer so idealistisch ist und meint er könne was wegen ein paar Fischis, die weder niedlich / gut einsehbar noch von großer wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung sind, am Landschaftsbild Deutschlands ändern ( astronomisch hohe Renaturierungs/ Umbaukosten), muss nur mal nachdenken wie schwer es ist für andere kleine jedoch nützliche Schutzmaßnahmen Gelder oder Befürworter zu sammeln. Den Großteil der Menschheit interessiert das nicht da man es nicht begaffen kann, was man nicht sehen kann ist nicht wichtig. 
Wäre wieder irgendwas mit Federn was zwitschern kann oder was mit großen Augen betroffen wäre das ganze bestimmt wesentlich einfacher, nicht umsonst ist "Outstanding Beauty" ein Schutzgrund.

Woran die Offshore Windanlagen in der Nordsee übrigends momentan scheitern ist auch sehr erheitern: 
Betreiber will Anlage bauen, geht zum Netzbetreiber und Verlangt Anschlussgarantie der sagt : Nur wenn durchfinanziert.
Geldgeber: Nur wenn Anschlussgarantie.

Und anstatt eine Lösung zu suchen sitzen alle beteiligten rum und drehen Däumchen. 
Netzbetreiber ist übrigends indirekt der Holländische Staat.. dass die keine Lust haben große Investitionen zu tätigen und Deutschland damit quasi die Energiewende zu bezahlen kann man sogar rational nachvollziehen.

Ich hoffe andere haben noch eine andere Einstellung als ich , aber ich habe aufgehört mich aufzuregen und gehe lieber angeln, bringt ja eh nix.


----------



## Purist (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Jose schrieb:


> sag ich mal, für dich: fukushima ist einfach unbezahlbar



Deswegen sind AKW/deren Betreiber gegen derartige Unfälle auch nicht versichert. Beim Märchen vom billigen umweltfreundlichen Atomstrom fehlt allerdings meist die Materialbeschaffung (Uranabbau), die staatlichen Subventionen und die Endlagerung (die noch immer nirgendwo auf der Erde sicher ist). Rechnen man noch die Folgeschäden bei möglichen Unfällen hinzu, ist Atomstrom keineswegs "billig", in den Kosten eher unberechenbar. 
Dass bei der Wiederaufbereitung von Brennstäben auch radioaktives Wasser in den Atlantik fließt, sei nur am Rande erwähnt. Was der Mensch nicht sieht, hält er noch immer gerne für ungefährlich. 

Bezüglich der Wasserkraft: Welche Folgen für die Fische hatten eigentlich die Mühlen an unseren Bächen, in früheren Jahrhunderten? Wenn man sich nämlich so einen mitteldeutschen Durchschnittbach anschaut, in dem heute, auch dank Einsatz und Mitteln von Angelvereinen, wieder Bachforellen stehen, reihten sich dort früher Mühle an Mühle. Bei Bedarf ging auch mal der komplette Bach über das Mühlrad. Zählt man Teichanlagen hinzu, die vielerorts notwendig waren (um dauerhaften Betrieb zu ermöglichen), muss doch schon damals (Antike/Mittelalter/frühe Neuzeit) der Fischwechsel massiv beeinträchtigt gewesen sein.


----------



## Fischhobbit (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Es ist immernoch billiger für asiatische grossfischer, ein boot von der küstenwache requirieren zu lassen, als auf schwarzfischerei auf seehecht zu verzichten ... Asiatisches Fischerboot=1 Mio vs Seehecht=6 mio/ladung.
Fahr dein Frachtschiff auf see und endlade das altwasser/öl dort, wirst du erwischt is das np, weil die strafe für das verklappen auf offener see billiger is als offiziell im hafen.
Du siehst, wo soll man mit dem wahnsinn anfangen und wo aufhören? 
Wir brauchen einen gütigen könig 

mfg 

Ingo


----------



## yukonjack (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Jose schrieb:


> erstmal mag ich es nicht, angebrüllt zu werden...........
> 
> WER brüllt denn hier,Herr Oberlehrer


----------



## Fischhobbit (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Erklären lässt sich das nur durch Otto Wiesheu, legendär, hat im suff einen menschen totgefahren und ist später verkehrsminister geworden ... ihr seht, alle türen sind offen, man brauch nur freunde die sie offen halten.
Schluss plz nu mit Politik usw ... wir sind lämmer, zahlen unseren obolus und halten die gewässer frei von unrat. Angelvereine die sich aus mitgliedern aktiver naturschützer zusammensetzen gehören von der steuer befreit ... allein die arbeitstunden ... :g
(natürlich nich der verein, is eh EV, aber die mitglieder.
mfg

Ingo


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

@ yukonjeck
 internet scheint dir fremd:

groß & fettschreibung  gelten als "erhobene stimme".
je größer und fetter desto gebrüllter.


----------



## Fischhobbit (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Jose schrieb:


> @ yukonjeck
> internet scheint dir fremd:
> 
> groß & fettschreibung  gelten als "erhobene stimme".
> je größer und fetter desto gebrüllter.




Lass ihn doch auch mal was GROSSES erleben.

mfg

Ingo


----------



## yukonjack (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Jose schrieb:


> @ yukonjeck
> internet scheint dir fremd:
> 
> groß & fettschreibung gelten als "erhobene stimme".
> je größer und fetter desto gebrüllter.


 
ja, man lernt nie aus....


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Es ist bald Wahl,fragt mal eure Abgeordnete wenn die in der Fußgängerzone betteln gehen. Wenn jetzt kommt das bringt nichts,Lobby ect.-stimmt teilweise,nur wer in der Sache dumm bleibt stimmt ab was der Lobbyist vorgibt,erst wenn Zweifel kommen kann etwas passieren.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> ...Ich weis nicht wie viel Mio. Reingewinn PRO TAG in Deutschland mit Atomenergie gemacht wird.


Zu Laufzeiten hat Biblis 1 Mio Euro pro Tag netto aus den Geldbeuteln der Allgemeinheit auf die Konten weniger gespült.
Noch Fragen?



Fischhobbit schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Beruf mit zukunft? Flussrenaturierer ...


Sorry, keine Zukunft. Will nämlich bislang niemand haben oder bezahlen.



Fischhobbit schrieb:


> Windkraft? allein in meinem landkeis sind letztes jahr etwa 36 gabelweihen in windrädern verendet.


Ach herrje... eine unfassbar gravierende Quote angesichts der annähernd 100 % Totalsausfälle der letzten 3 Generationen (!) an Europäischen Aal oberhalb Iffezheim und in nahezu allen Rhein-Zuläufen (Rhein = größter Strom Europas und so...).



Kotzi schrieb:


> Und wer so idealistisch ist ... Den Großteil der Menschheit interessiert das nicht da man es nicht begaffen kann, was man nicht sehen kann ist nicht wichtig.
> ..., nicht umsonst ist "Outstanding Beauty" ein Schutzgrund.


Leider sehr viel wares dran... man sollte die PETA-Aktion mit den "Wasser-Kätzchen" nochmal überdenken.



Purist schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Wasserkraft: Welche Folgen für die Fische hatten eigentlich die Mühlen an unseren Bächen, in früheren Jahrhunderten?


Selbstverständlich gab es auch schon damals eine Zerschneidung von Lebensräumen. Allerdings bewegten sich viele der Mühlen schon mit deutlich geringerer Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, weshalb die Stauhaltungen dementsprechend kleiner ausfielen. Die meisten der mittelalterlichen Anlagen wurden zudem bei Hochwasser umspült, wodurch der Abstieg für alle und zumindest in größeren Fließgewässern auch der Aufstieg für größere Fischarten wie Lachs- und Meerforelle gewährleistet war. Zudem griffen die Mühlräder nur oberflächlich in das Abflussregime ein und benötigten keine Rechenanlagen, wodurch auch keine Fische gehäckselt wurden.

Aber die meisten Langdistanzwanderer waren ja schon vor den großen Wasserkraftwerken beeinträchtigt/ bedroht/ verschwunden. Die Gewässer waren einfach zu stark belastet... |rolleyes



Noch paar Zahlen? 
Die aktuellste Ausbaustufe großer Offshore-Windräder liefert ab 4 m/s Wind etwa 8 MW pro Windrad (Vestas V164), die Onshore-Version 2,6 bzw. 3 MW Leistung. Flächen für Windkrafträder außerhalb ökologischer Beeinträchtigungszonen gibt es mehr als Vestas derzeit bauen kann.
Die größte Wasserkraftanlage Deutschlands (Rheinkraftwerk Iffezheim) leistet bei Inbetriebnahme der neuen, fünften Turbine insgesamt 125 MW und zwängt den kompletten Oberrhein durch die Häcksler. Die Leistung entspricht 15 Offshore-Windrädern...
Bis zum heutigen Tag gibt es genau 1 Offshore-Windpark der von einer deutschen Energiefirma betrieben wird. Dieser Wind-"Park" besteht aus ganzen 12 Windrädern...
Dänemark bezeiht heute etwa 40 % seines Energiebedarfs aus Windkraft. Bis zum Jahr 2020 sollen es 90 % sein (Ok, die sind nur 5,5 Mio und haben viel Westküste...).



Man möge mir meinen Sarkasmus verzeihen - aber ich kann bald nicht mehr anders als Kotzen bei diesem Thema. Sprüche wie "aber alle wollen dass das Licht angeht, wenn sie auf den Schalter drücken" sind hier deplaziert. Niemand stellt in Frage, dass wir - so wie die Energiewende zur Nachhaltigkeit hin wollen - ALLE Formen von Energie nutzen und dabei auch diverse Kompromisse eingehen müssen.
Ich bin weder für fossile Brennstoffe noch gegen Wasserkraft. Ich bin nicht für Windparks als alleinige Energielösung und ich sehe die Problematik der Seltenen Erden für die Solarenergie.
Aber wir müssen eben auch ALLE diese Varianten diskutieren und abwägen. Und dazu gehört auch, sich beim Thema Wasserkraft (weil es uns Angler nunmal besonders tangiert) über ökologisch-verträgliche Varianten (z.B. nochmal wiederholt: KSB-Flussturbine) zu unterhalten. 
Weniger als 3 % Anteil an der Gesamtenergieproduktion können unmöglich den Totalverlusst einer Spezies sowie die genannten ökologischen Folgen "wettmachen".


----------



## Fischhobbit (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Das problem der wasserkraftwerke im hinterland, besonders im oderbruch sind die fehlenden flutflächen, wenn nach 2 tagen regen die turbienen abgeschaltet werden müssen, weil zuviel wasser kommt, flutet das umland ... wenn das wasser dann nur durch einen ort strömt, hast du mehr kosten und umweltsauereien als du mit dem "ökostrom" wasserkraft je verdienen kannst. es sei denn, der steuerzahler wird zur kasse gebeten.
Und zu den Offshore windparks schrob (helge schneider deutsch) ich ja, leider ausverkauft an ausländische investoren ... un deren akw laufen, also kein geld für windparks .... teufelskreis.

Am ende zahlen wir doppel, erstmal den anschluss für die windparks, und dann die stromkosten für den betreiber im ausland ... clever

Dem Schröder gehört der rote stern aberkannt, seinem spiessgesellen Fischer sowieso, landesverrat, internationale fahndung ... merkel das gleiche ... allerdings nich wegen sozialistischer misswirtschaft, sondern wegen aktiver passivität.

mfg 

Ingo


----------



## BlackForestEsox (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Zum Thema Petition,

ich hatte nun bewusst kein weitere Antworten geliefert um mir den Beitrag mal zu Beobachten: Wie kommt er an; was wird geschrieben; wie stehen die Meinungen, dazu mag gesagt sein, das zum Thema: Wie stehen die Meinungen hier ja ganz klar die Fakten auf den Tisch gelegt werden!

Nun möchte ich mich dem Thema Fakten etwas näher Widmen.
Da ich so etwas der gleichen zum ersten mal mache und aber auch schon eine Unterstützung´s Kraft habe, die der gleichen schon Erfahrungen gemacht hat (nicht im ökologischem Sinne, aber vergleichbar) möchte Ich hier gleich den Aufruf starten und zur ansage bringen wer sich den Anschließen würde mir zu Helfen?

Beste Grüße 

Domi


----------



## Bungo (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Zum Thema Petiton,

das lief alles schon, die Beteiligung war erschreckend niedrig.
Hier im Forum wurde die Aktion aber unterstützt.

Keine Schockwirkung, kein Erfolg. 
Die Aufregung ist nach dem Erscheinen eines Beitrags immer kurz sehr hoch. Wie auch vor 2 Wochen nach dem Planetiopia Beitrag wo wir auch beim Lachsprojekt und beim Aalprojekt begeitet wurden.
Herr Klein hat die Aale von einer Anlage dann mal auf einem Marktplatz deponiert. Eine lokale schockwirkung, ein kleiner Erfolg, ein Anfang, leider finden sich nicht genug Leute die wirklich bereit sind etwas zu machen.

Das Land muss wachgerüttelt werden, einmal nachts alle Mülltonnen der Rechenreiniger leeren und auf die Marktplätze der anliegenden Städte kippen. Schocken, wachrütteln und den Leuten die rosa Brille vom sauberen Öko-Strom aus dem Gesicht reißen. 
Dann die Petition starten, breites mediales Interesse auf sich ziehen. 
Alle Verbände und Zeitschriften anschreiben,... nur mal eben eine Petition starten, das ist schon zu oft gescheitert, peinlich eigentlich.

Aufregen tun sich viele gern, mitarbeiten will kaum einer, und wenns unangenehm wird, dann ziehen alle den Schw... ein.
Traurige Wahrheit und eigentlich zum *hier fehlt der kotzsmiley*


----------



## Wegberger (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Hallo,

welches Land willst du denn wachrütteln ?

Das Land, in dem die Menschen denken, dass Kapt. Iglo den Fisch macht? Da wo Kinder denken, das Kühe lila sind ? 

In einem Land, wo Solidarität mit einem Anruf bei einer Spendenaktion ableistet wird?

Nee ...hier rüttelst du niemanden wach - leider!

|kopfkrat


----------



## Gardenfly (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welches Land willst du denn wachrütteln ?
> 
> ...


gerade solche Naivlinge sind beeinflussbar-zur Zeit Opfer der Spendensammler.


----------



## Wegberger (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Hallo Gardenfly,

sorry aber das denke ich nun überhaupt nicht.

Die Leute schmeissen Vodafone das Geld in den Rachen, obwohl Mannesmann und vielen Arbeiter abgewirtschaftet wurden.

Die Menschen kaufen Nokia, obwohl in Bochum ihresgleichen mit Füßen getreten wurden.

Die Menschen wechseln nicht den Stromanbieter und lassen sich lieber abzocken.

Die Menschen kaufen bei Kik & Co , wohlwissend das Kinderarbeit unter grottenschlechten Bedingungen den günstigen Preis macht.

Und du willst hier mit Fischen eine Bürgerwut initiieren ?
Das ist für mich wie pfeifen im Walde!


----------



## gründler (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Irgendwann werden die """Götter""" wieder reinen tisch machen,und dann kann sich die Natur wieder entfalten.

Die paar die überleben sollten,werden dann merken das der alte Indianer recht hatte = Irgendwann wird die Menschheit merken das man geld nicht fressen kann.


#h


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Bungo schrieb:


> Zum Thema Petiton,
> 
> das lief alles schon, die Beteiligung war erschreckend niedrig.
> Hier im Forum wurde die Aktion aber unterstützt.
> ...



So würde ich das nicht sagen... Nach der Sache mit den Aalen hat sich was getan... Die Angelegenheit mit den Aalen wurde ja nicht nur hier, auf FB und anderen Foren verbreitet...

Ich habe diese Meldung ganz geziehlt an Politiker ALLER Parteien bei uns zu Hause geschickt... Einzig "die Grünen" haben sich gemeldet.  Mittlerweile wurde durch Frau Ursula Hammann und den Grünen eine Anfrage im Hessischen Landtag gestellt.





Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen: macht das gleiche!! Nervt "euren" Politiker der euren Wahlkreis vertritt, geht ganz gezielt auf die Politiker zu fragt sie und sprecht sie darauf an!! Je mehr Leute solche Sachen machen, desto eher wird was passieren!
Und die Arbeit von W. Klein und der anderen vielen Helfer ist nicht umsonst, Ich war dieses Jahr beim Lachsmonotoring einmal dabei und es ist eine Knochenarbeit die noch dazu von sehr vielen Leuten Ehrenamtlich gemacht wird - keine Kohle dafür und noch nicht mal Anerkennung von der breiten Öffentlichkeit...

Aber wehe im Land hinter den sieben Bergen wird ein Hund nicht richtig gefüttert, da gehen sie auf die Barikaden,


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Gute Aktion, asphaltmonster!!

Politiker und Funktionäre "nerven" schadet jedenfalls nicht.

Wenn die merken, dass es noch ein Volk gibt, ist das schon in Ordnung..


Auch wenn oft über Europa/Brüssel geschimpft wird - hier hat die EU mit der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie augenscheinlich was richtig gemacht.

Und Bundes- wie Landesregierungen kümmen sich nicht drum, das umzusetzen...

Bei der Änderung der Fahrgastschiffsrichtlínien wars noch anders - das haben sie im Bund und den Ländern schnell und dumm umgesetzt, dass ne ganze Reihe Angelkutter deswegen aufgab..

Also ruhig immer nerven, die da oben...............


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Danke... War zwar eine Menge arbeit, aber es hat sich gelohnt...

Im Grunde genommen muß man einfach nur mit System drann gehen:

Man kann den Wahlkreispolitiker, die Parteien im allgemeinen, die Umweltpolitische Abteilung bzw. deren  Sprecher und den Vorsitzenden der Partei (Stadt, Kreis, Land) anschreiben... Am besten immer schön alle Leute sichtbar für die anderen als Empfänger einsetzen... Ein kleiner "Shitstorm" schaden nicht wenn es um Umwelt- und Naturschutz geht, das machen uns doch NABU und BUND doch immer wieder vor wie es geht...

Das erzeugt schon einen gewissen Druck, wenn der auch in Hessen die SPD, FDP und die CDU nicht gestört hat.

Was mich aber am allermeisten ärgert und an mir nagt: bei mir zu Hause im Dorf fließen drei Bäche durch die Gemarkung, es gibt sogar ein Kleinkraftwerk (weitere sind möglich) und mein Vater sitzt dort im Stadtrat... *

Und dieses Thema interessiert dort niemanden!!!* Da sind die Streitereien um die Bürgermeisterin und persönliche Meinungsverschiedenheiten wichtiger wie so ein Thema!!
Die Reaktion meines Vaters war, Zitat: "...Schreib doch mal an den  Angelverein, vllt. interessiert die das..." 
Problem: der Vorstand hockt mit im Stadtrat und pennt.

Ein besseres Beispiel wie man die Bürger zu Politikverdrossenheit erziehen kann habe ich noch nicht gesehen - selbst "Vitamin B" versagt bei den Schwxxxköpfen


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> *
> 
> Und dieses Thema interessiert dort niemanden!!!* Da sind die Streitereien um die Bürgermeisterin und persönliche Meinungsverschiedenheiten wichtiger wie so ein Thema!!



Völlig normal.

Drum ist die Politik in solchen konkreten Dingen auch der falsche Ansprechpartner. 

Ich hab öfter mit solchen und ähnlichen Dingen zu tun. Da gibt es dann zuerst einen kurzen Brief mit Schilderung des Problems an die Gemeindeverwaltung mit einer Frist von 1 Woche zum beantworten. Danach gehts direkt an die jeweilige Kreisbehörde, hier die untere Wasserbehörde. Zur Not wird Anzeige erstattet. Anders kriegst Du die nicht in Bewegung.

Nach der dritten oder vierten Anzeige nehmen die Dich ernst, schon alleine weil sie keinen Bock auf das Theater haben. 

Sowas solltest Du aber nur machen, wenn Du nicht mehr in dem Gemeindegebiet bauen willst und auch sonst keine größeren od. wichtigeren Anträge stellen musst. 

Allgemeine Petitionen oder Aufforderungen an die Politik sind vergeblicher Aufwand.


----------



## Purist (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Das erzeugt schon einen gewissen Druck, wenn der auch in Hessen die SPD, FDP und die CDU nicht gestört hat.



Für diese Ignoranz darf man sich bei den nächsten Wahl bei denen revanchieren. Allerdings kann ich mir schon denken, was sich in deren Köpfen, zumindest zum Teil, abspielt: "Ja die bösen Grünen sind Schuld an Aalzerstückelung, die wollten überall die Wasserkraft ausbauen". Hinter vorgehaltener Hand dann: "Das dürfen wir den Betreibern der Anlagen doch nicht zumuten, ordentliche Fischwege zu installieren, das ist wirtschaftsfeindlich". |rolleyes


Mich wundert nur etwas, dass du das als "die da oben nerven" umschreibst. Du nervst dort niemanden, das ist deren Job, sich um so etwas aktiv zu kümmern. Als Bürger dieses Landes ist es dein gutes Recht, die Demokratie auch als solche aufzufassen und derart zu nutzen, Volksvertreter auf Probleme hinzuweisen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Irgendwie haste falsch zitiert, das stammt vom asphaltmonster, nicht von mir....


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Purist schrieb:


> Mich wundert nur etwas, dass du das als "die da oben nerven" umschreibst. Du nervst dort niemanden, das ist deren Job, sich um so etwas aktiv zu kümmern. Als Bürger dieses Landes ist es dein gutes Recht, die Demokratie auch als solche aufzufassen und derart zu nutzen, Volksvertreter auf Probleme hinzuweisen.



Das ist das Problem: wieviele Abgeordnete sehen sich als Volksvertreter?
Es gilt für die als respektlos ausserhalb der Wahlkampfzeit sie anzusprechen,glauben wohl sie seien der heutige Adel und wir ihre Leibeigene.


----------



## Andal (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Abgeordnete ...Volksvertreter ...glauben wohl sie seien der heutige Adel und wir ihre Leibeigene.



Time for a little revolution!


----------



## Bungo (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Völlig normal.
> Zur Not wird Anzeige erstattet. Anders kriegst Du die nicht in Bewegung.
> 
> Nach der dritten oder vierten Anzeige nehmen die Dich ernst, schon alleine weil sie keinen Bock auf das Theater haben.


Anzeigen/Verklagen ist in der Tat eine gute Möglichkeit.
Besonders bei wirklich kleinen Anlagen eine gute Möglichkeit. Wenn etwas Sachverstand dahinter ist, bekommt die Gemeinde schnell mal kalte Füße.
Leider wird sich mit absurden Sachverhalten rausgeredet, z.B. das mittlerweile bekannte Spielchen, dass eine Wasserkraftanlage an einem bestehenden Wehr eine ökologische Verbesserung ist, da eine Fisch Auf- und Abstieg installiert wird. Dumm nur, dass es keinen fuktionierenden Fischabstieg gibt.

Ich würde auch mal gezielt die Leute mit solchen Bildern wie aus Planetopia schocken, zur Not mal selbst Fischkadaver aus der Tonne eines benachbarten Kraftwerks auf den Tisch legen, hilft garantiert!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Allgemeine Petitionen oder Aufforderungen an die Politik sind vergeblicher Aufwand.


Das sehe ich leider auch so...
Vielleicht wird die Politik wach, wenn die WRRL nicht umgesetzt wurde und es teuer wird (hoffentlich).


----------



## Purist (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

@Thomas.. Ich hab's geändert, ich bitte um Entschuldigung #h



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem: wieviele Abgeordnete sehen sich als Volksvertreter?



Wir haben schon ein paar Überzeugungstäter, die sich, als direkt gewählte Abgeordnete, durchaus als Volksvertreter sehen. Die werden regelmäßig von ihren eigenen Fraktionen mit Hohn und Spott bedacht, außer vielleicht Ströbele, der ist eher das schlechte Gewissen der Grünen in Person. 



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Es gilt für die als respektlos ausserhalb der Wahlkampfzeit sie  anzusprechen



Genau das kann man, über den Umweg Öffentlichkeit, doch anprangern, den Wählern bewusst machen, was da läuft und wie die Politiker mit dem Volk umgehen. Problematisch ist es nur, wenn die Medien auf Seite der steuernden Lobbyverbände/der Wirtschaft sind, oder derart regierungstreu aggieren, dass es ebenso sofort im Reißwolf landet. 

Hier in Hessen hat der HR das Thema Aalstückelung durch Wasserkraft schon mehrfach im TV-Programm gehabt, zur besten Sendezeit, was natürlich auch am Eifer einiger Mitglieder des Landesfischereiverbandes liegt, die sich diesbezüglich engagieren.


----------



## poker-face-22 (20. Dezember 2012)

*einfach traurig*

ich glaube wir angler wissen das schon seit 10-20 jahren |kopfkrat
http://youtu.be/ElW2QF92t8I


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem: wieviele Abgeordnete sehen sich als Volksvertreter?
> Es gilt für die als respektlos ausserhalb der Wahlkampfzeit sie anzusprechen,glauben wohl sie seien der heutige Adel und wir ihre Leibeigene.



Ein Versicherungsvertreter verkauft Versicherungen.

Ein Staubsaugervertreter verkauft Staubsauger.
*
Was glaubt Ihr, machen Volksvertreter???*

Klingt zwar wie ein Witz, ist aber leider keiner...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Akkutechnik ist Müll. Stromleitungen en masse sind Mist.

Wenn überhaupt sinnvolle Energiewende, dann wahrscheinlich so: :m
"Power-to-Gas", "Wind-to-Gas",  und Gas to Leitung und Haus und Auto. 
Solar+Windstrom -> CH4 Gaserzeugung aus CO2 + H2/Wasserhydrolyse -> Gasspeicher,Erdgaspipelines -> Hausheizung + Auto. Der Betrieb kostet dann irgendwann quasi nichts, und unabhängig vom Erdöl für die Energieversorgung geht endlich.

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kana...trag/video/1658562/Strategen-der-Energiewende
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/EE-Gas
http://www.greenpeace-energy.de/windgas.html

Solange nicht irgendwelche Al'Bombums im Auftrag der Olindustrie und Wirtschaftlobby das ganze mehrfach stören und sprengen, könnte es wirklich funktonieren. 

Den Stuss und Gehirnwäsche mit dem Klimawandel aus der Werbetournee von Al Gore muss nun auch keiner mehr glauben. Die Antarktis war vor gar nicht langer zeit eisfrei, und um 1600 war es in Mitteleuropa weit wärmer als je heute - viel netter warm .
Da bei lauern noch ganz andere und viel brisantere Probleme auf die Menschlein von demnächst auf diesem Planeten mit seiner hauchdünnen Ökosphäre. Leider, irgendjemand muss das alles lösen. Oder hinterher den Dreck wegräumen. :g


----------



## FoolishFarmer (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Den Stuss und Gehirnwäsche mit dem Klimawandel aus der Werbetournee von Al Gore muss nun auch keiner mehr glauben. Die Antarktis war vor gar nicht langer zeit eisfrei, und um 1600 war es in Mitteleuropa weit wärmer als je heute - viel netter warm .


Ich empfehle dazu mal einen etwas anderen Blickwinkel:
http://www.zeit.de/2012/48/Klimawandel-Marc-Morano-Lobby-Klimaskeptiker/komplettansicht 
Aber "glauben" darf ohnehin jeder, was er mag. 



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...
> Leider, irgendjemand muss das alles lösen. Oder hinterher den Dreck wegräumen. :g


Das macht die nächste Eiszeit ganz locker...


----------



## Fischhobbit (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

HAHAHA,

bislang hab ich den Weltuntergang überlebt ... und is schon 4:40 Uhr.
Mal ohne spass ... niemad der irgendwo ne petition einreicht, wird erfolg haben.
Es sei denn, es trifft die intressen eines grossen investors.

Geht angeln, kümmert euch um die hausgewässer, die grosse politik is numal nix für fischwirte ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GusdEeBa17o

Selbst 50% der Vogelschützer (in Niedersachen/Schleswig Holstein) sagen, es gab niemals soviele Cormorane.

Wir brauchen Scotty von der Enterprise!!!
Merkel:"Scotty, wir brauchen neue energie in 3 jahren!!"
Scotty:"Frau Merkel, ich besorgs ihnen in 3 wochen"


Mfg

Ingo


----------



## Fischhobbit (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dazu mal einen etwas anderen Blickwinkel:
> http://www.zeit.de/2012/48/Klimawandel-Marc-Morano-Lobby-Klimaskeptiker/komplettansicht
> Aber "glauben" darf ohnehin jeder, was er mag.
> 
> ...



Wenn man rückblickend die erde betrachtet, ist es im durchschnitt wesentlich wärmer als heute.
Sorgen sollte uns nordeuropaern machen, das der golfstrom 2 tage still stand.
 Pole schmelzen, zuviel eiswasser geht in den golfstrom, der strom kühlt zuweit ab, und kommt zum stillstand . 
Das würde für die strandkorbverleiher an nord/ostsee den untergang bedeuten.
Vielleicht meinten das die Maya.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is9NGCYrtOU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SO2IvO3UDw

:vik:


----------



## Knispel (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Das macht die nächste Eiszeit ganz locker...


 
Oh Foolish wie Recht du doch hast. Alle denken nur in Millisekunden und vergessen ganz, dass wir z.Z. nur in einer kleinen "Wärmeperiode" der letzten großen Vereisung leben, hätten wir eine "Warmzeit" würde hier soetwas ähnliches wie tropischer Regenwald ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dazu mal einen etwas anderen Blickwinkel:
> http://www.zeit.de/2012/48/Klimawandel-Marc-Morano-Lobby-Klimaskeptiker/komplettansicht
> Aber "glauben" darf ohnehin jeder, was er mag.
> 
> ...




Was soll man denn noch glauben, wenn nicht mal auf das olle Ozonloch Verlass ist ?

Ich fürchte ja, dass wir uns doch noch selber ausrotten müssen, weil auf die Natur diesbezüglich kein Verlass ist.|rolleyes


----------



## redlem (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Ha Ozonloch, ich hab no keins gsehn!




|wavey:


----------



## Fischhobbit (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teHe-GRoyrY


----------



## Fischhobbit (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

vielleicht gehts so:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4vcrMoW8lU


----------



## Fischhobbit (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NURESvO-c5M


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was soll man denn noch glauben, wenn nicht mal auf das olle Ozonloch Verlass ist ?
> 
> 
> Ich fürchte ja, dass wir uns doch noch selber ausrotten müssen, weil auf die Natur diesbezüglich kein Verlass ist.|rolleyes


 
Ich denke kein Mensch kann die Zukunft vorhersagen.:q

Aber, was in der Vergangenheit geschah, kann sich möglicherweise wiederholen.
Um so wichtiger ist es die Vergangenheit zu kennen.

Da fällt mir auf der Menschen können nicht nachhaltig handeln, auch wenn Sie es vielleicht versuchten.
Was tausende Generationen nicht konnten, sollte sich das wirklich ändern ?.....#c

Wer Lust auf ein (wie ich meine) wirklich tolles Buch hat.
http://www.amazon.de/sechste-Ausl%C3%B6schung-Lebensvielfalt-Zukunft-Menschheit/dp/3100427033

5 Große Artensterben soll es in der Weltgeschichte gegeben haben, im Moment erfolgt das Sechste.
Aus Sicht des Buches, durch den Menschen.

Wer könnte das besser wiedergeben als der Autor.
(Urgestein der Erforschung der Menschwerdung, später erfolgreicher Leiter eines Nationalparks in Afrika.)

Mir fallen viele frustrierende und gute Bücher zu dem Thema ein.
Viele Amerikaner vertrauen da wohl lieber auf den Klassiker: Die Biebel.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich denke kein Mensch kann die Zukunft vorhersagen.:q
> 
> Aber, was in der Vergangenheit geschah, kann sich möglicherweise wiederholen.
> Um so wichtiger ist es die Vergangenheit zu kennen.



Da muss ich widersprechen!:g

Es geht immer und ausschließlich darum im Hier und Jetzt - mit Blick auf die Zukunft - zu handeln, denn jeder einzige Moment im ewigen Sein ist einen Augenblick später verloren und wiederholt sich niemals !

Deshalb ist Vergangenheit nur Schall und Rauch.

Die aufgrund rückwärts gerichteter Blickweise heute getroffenen Entscheidungen, sind die zukünftigen Fehler der Vergangenheit!

|wavey:


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen!:g
> 
> Es geht immer und ausschließlich darum im Hier und Jetzt - mit Blick auf die Zukunft - zu handeln, denn jeder einzige Moment im ewigen Sein ist einen Augenblick später verloren und wiederholt sich niemals !
> 
> ...


Gute Antwort eines denkenden Menschen.

Kein Tag ist wie ein zweiter und doch geht die Sonne täglich auf.
Die zukünftig gemachten Fehler, die dann bald wieder Vergangenheit sind, werden aber möglicherweise Fehlern gleichen, die auch heute längst Vergangenheit sind.
So wie ein Tag dem nächsten.

Den "Denkenden Menschen" gibt es nun schon lange.
Wird es aber auch mal  "lehrnende Menschen" geben ?

Das Heute mögen wir erleben.
Das Vergangene  können wir betrachten.
Die Zukunft lediglich erahnen. 
Denken erscheint mir, ohne zu lehrnen,  nur eine Illusion des klugen Handelns zu sein.


----------



## Purist (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Deshalb ist Vergangenheit nur Schall und Rauch.
> 
> Die aufgrund rückwärts gerichteter Blickweise heute getroffenen Entscheidungen, sind die zukünftigen Fehler der Vergangenheit!



Wer sagt sowas? Jemand der sich nie gerne mit Geschichte beschäftigt hat? Wusstest du, dass Geschichtsschreibung der Kern aller Wissenschaften ist?

Schau einmal in die Mittelmeerregion, schau dir dortige Probleme mit der Süßwasserversorgung an. Nun stell dir vor, dass bevor der Mensch in jener Region die ersten Hochkulturen begründete, die Kern des heutigen Europas sind, überall Wald war, im Nahen Osten liefen Löwen durch die Savanne. 
Dann kam der Mensch, rodete den Wald zunächst für die Metallgewinnung, anschließend, in der Antike, für den Boots- und Häuserbau, noch im Mittelalter wurde Spanien durch Menschenhand zu dem, was es heute ist.

Man kann sehr wohl aus der Vergangenheit lernen, viele Menschen wollen das jedoch nicht. Was mir auch nicht gefällt ist, wenn sie zu politischen Zwecken "benutzt" wird. Gerade in den letzten Jahren hat sich hier eine Erinnerungskultur etabliert, welche zur Legendenschaffung dient, die wenig mit der Realität zu tun hat, stattdessen auch gerne politische Ziele verfolgt (damit meine ich die Geschichte der BRD, ebenso wie die der DDR).


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Purist schrieb:


> Wer sagt sowas?



Ich.:m



Purist schrieb:


> Wusstest du, dass Geschichtsschreibung der Kern aller Wissenschaften ist?



Selbstverständlich.
Hat nur nichts mit zu treffenden Entscheidungen zu tun. Die müssen immer an den Augeblick angepasst sein wenn sie objektiv und frei von Beeinflussung sein sollen!
Oder mit anderen Worten.....
Wenn es heute notwendig ist die vielbefahrene Straße zu überqueren, um Lebensnotweniges zu besorgen, muss man das tun - selbst wenn gestern der Bruder genau dort überfahren wurde.




BERND2000 schrieb:


> Kein Tag ist wie ein zweiter und doch geht die Sonne täglich auf.



#6
Und es besteht jeden Tag von neuem die Möglichkeit etwas richtig zu machen - unabhängig von allem was vorher war.

|wavey:


----------



## Purist (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hat nur nichts mit zu treffenden Entscheidungen zu tun. Die müssen immer an den Augeblick angepasst sein wenn sie objektiv und frei von Beeinflussung sein sollen!
> Oder mit anderen Worten.....
> Wenn es heute notwendig ist die vielbefahrene Straße zu überqueren, um Lebensnotweniges zu besorgen, muss man das tun - selbst wenn gestern der Bruder genau dort überfahren wurde.



Dein Beispiel hinkt in meinem Verständnis. Wenn dort gestern der Bruder überfahren wurde, wird man sich nicht am folgenden Tag dort selbst überfahren lassen, sondern nach den Gründen suchen, warum er überfahren wurde, entsprechend wird man die Straße vorsichtiger überqueren. Das ist bereits die Nutzung von Geschichte, die man auch nach Jahren noch anwenden kann. Lebensnotwendiges steht unter der Relevanz des frühzeitigen Ablebens.

Der Mensch trifft kaum eine Entscheidung ohne seinen Erfahrungsschatz, aber auch sein Wissen, bei manchen auch Gewissen, einzubeziehen. 
Das tut er nur dann, wenn er keine Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet hat und über seine Erfahrungen und sein Wissen keine Verbindung zu einem Vorgang hat, pure Gier mag ebenso eine Rolle spielen (Lebensnotwendiges). Dabei kommt hier noch bewusste Ignoranz hinzu, frei nach dem Motto: Das ist zwar gefährlich, umweltschädlich, naturfeindlich, aber der Nutzen für mich allein ist gegeben und hoch genug, um es trotzdem zu tun. Natürlich spielt dabei mangelhaftes Geschichtswissen eine enorme Rolle. Wer aus der Vergangenheit nicht lernen will, begeht Fehler eben einfach noch einmal (und lässt sich, wie in deinem Beispiel, auch noch überfahren).

Ich könnte es auch noch simpler umschreiben: Ohne Geschichte und deren Nutzung, würden wir heute nicht dort sein, wo wir sind, sondern vielleicht sogar noch auf Bäumen sitzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich könnte es auch noch simpler umschreiben: Ohne Geschichte und deren  Nutzung, würden wir heute nicht dort sein, wo wir sind, sondern  vielleicht sogar noch auf Bäumen sitzen.



Wohl kaum.
Evolutionär notweniges Lernen nicht mit der Möglichkeit des freien Denkens verwechseln.

Brauch ich nicht nochmal schreiben, so ist einfacher:




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hat nur nichts mit zu treffenden Entscheidungen zu tun. Die müssen immer an den Augeblick angepasst sein wenn sie objektiv und frei von Beeinflussung sein sollen!
> 
> ........................
> 
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Ja, ja man hat jeden Tag auf's Neue die Chance sich die Birne einzurennen:q
Dafür brauchts weder Geschichte noch Philosophie- nur ein passendes Ziel vor den Augen#q

Gruß A.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

Hallo,
ich habe das Off-Topic sowie die Metadiskussion (Diskussion über die Disukssion) der letzten beiden Seiten gelöscht. 

Ab jetzt bitte beim Thema bleiben. Danke.


----------



## Fischhobbit (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unsere Flüsse sind nicht mehr im Fluss?*

wenn eine diskussion, wegen intressengebundenheit schon im anfang schiefläuft:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_G2VdZ2yyw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xziYxjCP0Lw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfXdxx6Wi7U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDTQQWSmo8s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWJIQRW1uA

BTW @ Franz_16, lesen ist erlaubt. Trotzki (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trotzkismus) hab ich das gefühl, das du ein kommerz angler bist, findest fotoposen mit nem dicken fisch geil und verteidigst dich dann, das du catch n release fischst --- lol 
Fachbegriff dafür is dann wohl: Sportfischer, oder wie? 

was hat das noch mit angeln zu tun?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=t1QZ-K0tP9Y&feature=endscreen
Die preisvergabe is schon ein witz ... 
man kennt sich, und eine krähe hackt der anderen kein bein aus.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl7o1EB0sYI&NR=1&feature=endscreen

Hab die tft leute in real beim fischen gesehn, mehr als andere fangen die auch nich.
(ausser an ihren video teichen)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcxPx8H-6jg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AUqe5D681g

und doch gibt es orte, an denen die Welt noch so aussieht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHnAl6l0WKY



now stand up n ryhme:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-70kt-ifPw

zusammengefasst: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QxWEfRo12Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZblbDtfgFdg&feature=fvwp&NR=1

und als fu?note: kennt wer auwa nüchtern?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxUr108MN04

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmDhRvvs5Xw


DAV sollte DAV bleiben ... ich komme aus dem westen, will mit den west angel vereinen (VDSF) allerdings (wirklich) nichts zu tun haben. GELDGEIER
In unserem verein wird z.b. die schunter mit forellen besetzt.
bis 15.03. is schonzeit wegen neubesatz mit bachforellen.
16.03. 3 km strecke der schunter von russen besetzt, die ihre 2 bachforellen am tag holen wollen.
Auf die frage, ob Bachforelle in der schunter, oder regenbogenforelle in der probst kieskuhle als forelle zählt (wir dürfen nur 2 forellen fangen), sagte mir ein ex russe: Bachforelle is Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle is Regenbogenforelle und 2 gewässer. Kannst du 4 mitnehmen, is ok.

Wann ist jemals irgendwer aus unserem verein geflogen? oder hat die prüfung nicht bestanden? ich glaube das gibt es gar nich.
+Traurig aber wahr.

ich kann aber 1-5 bsp nennen, (vor allem am allersee in Wob und an der kanalstrecke vorsfelde), an denen wirklich guten fischern eine gastkarte verweigert wurde, nur weil dem vorstand der name des anglers nicht passte. 
erst wurde ihm ein futterboot verweigert, nur mit muskelkraft anfüttern.
dann hat er sich ne 2 meter schleuder gebaut, und sie mit muskelkraft betrieben.
das führte dann zum vereinsverbot ... lächerlich, oder?
anstatt sich zu freuen das es inovative angler gibt, schliesst man sie aus.

aber das gerümpel, wird nich aussortiert!

entweder bin ich dumm, oder Mehdorn is ein genie ...


----------

